# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Duas for Health and Well-being

## Miss_Sweet

B i s m i l l a a h i r   R a  m a a n i r   R a h e e m

Assalamu Alaikum wa Rahmatullahi wa Barkatuh

Duas for Health and Well-being



"??????? ?????? ????????? ???????? ??????? ???????? ????????????? "

Rabbu inni massani-yadh- urru wa 'anta arhamur-Raahimeen


O my Rubb, Surely, distress has touched me, and You are the most Merciful of the merciful ones.

[surah al-Anbiya; 21:83]
- what Prophet Ayyub (alayhis salam) recited


For Distress and anguish

?????????? ????? ???????? ? ????? ???????? ? ????? ???????? ? ?????????? ???????? ? ????? ????? ???????? ? ?????? ????? ????????? ? ?????????? ??????? ????? ???? ???? ? ????????? ???? ???????? ? ???? ??????????? ??? ?????????? ? ???? ??????????? ??????? ???? ???????? ? ???? ????????????? ???? ??? ?????? ????????? ???????? ? ??? ???????? ?????????? ??????? ??????? ? ?? ????? ??????? ? ?? ?????? ??????? ? ?? ??????? ??????

Allahumma inni 'abduka, ibnu 'abdika, ibnu amatika, naasiyati biyadika, maadhin fiyya hukumuka, 'adhlun fiyya qadha'uka asaluka bi kulli ismin huwa laka, sammaita bihi nafsaka, aw an-zaltahu fi kitabika, aw 'allamtahu ahadan min khalqika, awista'tharta bihi fi 'ilmil-ghaibi 'indaka, an taj'alal-Qur' ana Rabbi'a qalbi, wa nura sadri, wa jalaa'a huzni, wa dhahaba hammi

Oh Allah, I am Your servant, the son of Your servant, the son of your maid-servant, and entirely at Your service. You hold me by my forelock. Your Decree is what controls me, and Your Commands to me are just. I beseech You by every one of Your Names, those which You use to refer to Yourself, or have revealed in Your Book, or have taught to any one of Your creation, or have chosen to keep hidden with You in the Unseen, to make the Quran Al-Karim the springtime of my heart, the light of my eyes, the departure of my grief, and the vanishing of my affliction and my sorrow.
[Ahmad 1:391, ibn Hibban]
The Prophet (salAllahu alayhi wasalam) said, there is no-one who is afflicted by distress and grief, and says (the above), but Allah will take away his distress and grief, and replace it with joy." He was asked: "O Messenger of Allah, should we learn this?" He said: "Of course; everyone who hears it should learn it."

***


?? ????? ?????? ??????? ?????????? ?????????? ? ?? ????? ????? ??????? ????? ????????? ?????????? ? ?? ????? ????? ??????? ????? ??????????? ?? ????? ???????? ??????? ????????? ??????????

La ilaha ilAllah al-Adheem al-Haleem, la ilaha ilAllah Rabb al-Arsh al-adheem, la ilaha ilAllah Rabb as-Samawat wa Rabb al-Ard wa Rabb al-Arsh al-Kareem

There is no god but Allah, the All-Powerful, the Forbearing; there is no god but Allah, Lord of the mighty Throne; there is no god but Allah, Lord of heaven, Lord of earth, and Lord of the noble Throne.

[Sahih al-Bukhari, 8/154, Muslim, 4/2092]
Ibn Abbas (ra) reported that when the Prophet (saws) felt distressed he would say (the above)

***


??? ????? ? ??? ???????? ? ???? ???????? ??????????

Ya Hayyu Ya Qayyoom bi Rahmatika astagheeth

O Ever-Living, O Eternal, by Your Mercy I seek help.

[Sahih al-Hakim 1/545, Sahih al-Jami 4791, at-Tirmidhi - Sahih]
Anas (ra) reported that when the Prophet (saws) was distressed by something, he would say (the above)

*********



??????? ??????? ?????? ?? ???????? ???? ???????

Allah Allah rabbi la ushriku bihi shayan

Allah Allah is my Lord, I do not associate anything with Him

[abu Dawud, 2/87, Sahih anb Majah 2/335]
Asma bint Umayr (ra) said: "The Messenger of Allah (salAllahu alayhi wasalam) said to me: Shall I not teach you some words which you can say at times of distress?
Another narration says that these words should be said 7 times.

***



?????????? ????? ?????? ???? ???? ???????? ?? ????????? ? ?? ????????? ?? ????????? ? ?? ????????? ?? ????????? ? ?? ?????? ????????? ?? ???????? ??????????

Allahumma inni 'a'udhubika minal hammi walhuzni Wal'ajzi walkasali walbukhli waljubni, Wa dal'id-daiyni wa ghalabatir-rajal

Oh Allah, I seek refuge in You from anxiety and sorrow, weakness and laziness, miserliness and cowardice, the burden of debts and from being over powered by men.

[sahih al-Bukhari 7:158, Al-Asqalani - Fath al-Bari 11:173]
said in times of worry and grief

***



????????? ??????? ?? ?????? ??????????

hasbunal-lahu wa ni'mal wakeel

Allah is sufficient for us and the Best of those on whom to depend
[sahih al Bukhari 5:172]

When frightened or meet an adversary or powerful ruler

***



?????????? ?????????? ??????? ???? ????????? ???? ??????? ?????????????? ? ?? ??????????? ??????? ??????? ? ?? ?????? ?????? ??????

Allahumma rahmataka arju falaa takilni illa nafsi tarfata 'aiinan, wa as-ih-li sha'ni kuulahu, la illaha illa anta

O Allah, I hope for Your Mercy. Do not leave me to myself even for the blinking of an eye. Correct all of my affairs for me. There is none worthy of worship but You
[Abu Dawud 4/324, Ahmad 5/42]

Supplication during times of distress and anguish

***



??????????? ??????? ?????????? ?????????? ??????????? ?? ?????? ???????? ? ?? ????????? ???? ?????????? ???? ??????????

Allahumma inni as'aluka ta'jila 'afiyatika wa daf'a balaika, wa khurujan min ad-dunya ila rahmatika

O Allah, I ask for Your haste in granting me peace, and taking me out of the trials of this world to Your Mercy

***



?????????? ?? ?????? ????? ??? ?????????? ??????? ?? ????? ???????? ???????? ???? ?????? ???????

Allahumma la sahla illa ma ja'altu sahla, wa 'anta taj-alul hazna idha shi'ta sahla

O Allah, there is nothing easy except what You make easy, and You make the difficult easy if it be Your Will.
[Ibn Hibban, ibn as-Sunni]
When confronted with a difficult situation

***



(Arabic text is missing...)

La ilaha illa Anta subhanaka, inni kuntu minadh-dhalimeen

There is no god but You, You are Glorified, I was indeed the wrongdoer.
[at-Tirmidhi]

Sa'd ibn Waqas (radiAllahu anhu) reported that the Prophet (salAllahu allayhi wasalam) said, "The supplication made by the Companion of the Fish (Prophet Yunus (as)) in the belly of the fish was (the above). If any Muslim supplicates in these words, his supplication will be accepted."
In another report we read, "I know words that will cause Allah to remove one's distress. These are the words (of supplication) of my brother Yunus, peace be upon him"



General Health


" ???????? ??? ???????????? ??? ????????? ???? ??????????? ???????? ????? ???????? ????????? ??????? ????? ?????????? ????? ????????? ??? ????????? ???????? ????? ???????????? ??? ??? ??????? ????? ???? ??????? ?????? ????????? ????? ???????????? ????? ?????????? ??????????? ????? ????????? ?????????????

Rabbanna la tu'a-khidhna in-nasina aw akh-ta'na, Rabbanna wa la tahmil 'alayna isran kama hamaltahu 'ala-lladhina min qablina, Rab-bana wa la tuhammilna ma la taqata lana bih, wa-'fu 'anna waghfirlana warhamna anta Maulana fansurna 'alal-qawmil kaafirin.

"Our Lord! do not punish us if we forget or make mistake; Our Lord! do not lay on us a burden as Thou didst lay on those before us; Our Lord! do not impose upon us that which we have not the strength to bear; and pardon us and grant us protection and have mercy on us, Thou art our Patron, so help us against the unbelieving people."
[surah al Baqarah; 2:286]

***

"???????? ??????? ?????? ?????????? ?????? ??????????? "

Rabban ak-shiff 'annal-adhaaba 'inna mu'minoon

"Our Rabb! remove from us the punishment, surely we are Believers."
[surah ad-Dhukan; 44:12]

***

".????????? ???????? ???????????? ?????????? ????????? ?????????? ?????????? ???????? ??? ??????????? ???????? ??????????? ???????? ????????? ????? ???????? ??????? ????? ?????????? ?????????? "

"Rabbana 'alaika tawakkalna wa ilaika anabna wa ilaikal-masir. Rabbana la taj'alna fitnatan li-lladhina kafaru waghfir lana Rabbana innaka Antal 'Azizul-Hakim. "

"Our Lord! on Thee do we rely, and to Thee do we turn, and to Thee is the eventual coming. Our Lord! do not make us a trial for those, who disbelieve, and forgive us, Our Lord! surely Thou are the Mighty, the Wise."
[surah al-Saff; 60:4-5]

***


??? ???? ????? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?????? ???? ????? ?? ???? ??? ???? ?????? ??? ???? ? ??? ?????? ??????

illahil Haqqi Subhanaka la ilaha ghairuka ighfir li dhanbi wa aslih-li 'amali, innaka taghfir-udh-dhuubaka liman tashaa'u wa Anta-GhafururRaheem

O True God, Glory be to You, there is no God but You, forgive my sins, and direct my actions aright, for You Pardon the sins of any one You please, and You are the Forgiving, the Merciful

***


???????? ???????? ????????? ??????? ????????? ???????????? ??????????? ????? ???????? ????????????

"Rabbana afrigh 'alayna sabran wa thabbit aqdamana wansurna 'alal-qawmil- kafirin."

"Our Lord! Bestow on us endurance, make our foothold sure, and give us help against the disbelieving folk"
[surah al-Baqarah 2:250]

***


???????? ?????? ??? ???????? ???????? ????????? ????? ???? ????????? ???????

"Rabbana atina min ladunka rahmatan wa hayyi' lana min amrina rashada."

"Our Lord! give us mercy from Thy presence, and shape for us right conduct in our plight."
[surah al Kahf 18: 10]

***


 (Arabic text is again missing... I am sorry)

Allahumma inni a'udhu bika minal-barasi, wal-jununi, wal-judhami, wa sayyi'il-asqami'

O Allah! I seek refuge in You from leucoderma, insanity, leprosy and evil diseases
[abu Dawud, #8/1549]
Anas (ra) reported that the Prophet (salAllahu alayhi wasalam) used to supplicate (the above)

***




????? ??? ????? ???? ????? ????? ?????? ????? ? ???? ? ??????? ?? ???? ?????? ? ????? ???? ??????? ? ????? ???? ??????? ?????? ????? ??? ??????? ? ????? ????? ?? ????? ? ? ??? ? ?? ??? ??? ?? ??? ????? ??????

Allahumma inni as'aluka farajan qariban, wa sabran jameelan, wa rizqan wasi'an, wal 'afiyata min jami'il-bala' i, wa as'aluka tammamal-'afiyati wa as'aluka dawamal-'afiyati, wa as'aluka-sh- shukha'alal 'afiyati, wa as'alukal-ghina 'anin-naasi, wa la hawla wa la quwwata illa billahil 'aliyyil-adhim.


O Allah, I ask You of immediate prosperity, and beautiful patience against misery and affliction, and abundance in sustenance, and peace from all misfortunes; and I also ask You for perfect and perpetual peace of mind, and I ask You to enable me to give thanks for granting me peace, and I ask You (to make me prosperous enough) to be needless of other people, and I cannot be saved (from sins) nor have I power (for good deeds), but by the help of Allah, the Sublime, the Great.

***



Invocations for visiting the sick


?? ????? ??????? ???? ????? ??????

La ba'sa tahuroon insha'Allah

Do not worry, it will be a purification (for you), God Willing
[Sahih al-Bukhari, cf. Al-Asqalani - Fath al-Bari 10/118]

***


?????? ?????? ?????????? ????? ????????? ?????????? ???? ??????????

As'allulLahal adheem Rabb al arshil 'adheemi 'an yashfiyaka (7 times)

I ask Allah the Almighty, Lord of the Magnificent Throne, to make you well (7 times)

[at-Tirmidhi 2/210, abu Dawud, Sahih al-Jami as-Saghir 5/180]

***



Invocation for the terminally ill


??????????? ?????????? ???????????? ???????????? ???????????? ????????

Allahumma aghfirli, warhamni, wal hiqni bir-rafeeqil 'ala

O Allah, Forgive me, and have Mercy upon me, and join me with the most highest Companion (Allah)
[Sahih al-Bukhari 7/10, Muslim 4/1893]

***


?????????? ??????? ???????? ????? ????????? ????? ?? ????? ?????????? ?? ??????? ???? ?????????? ??????? ??? ????????? ???????

Allahumma adhhibal-bas, Rabb-annaas, ishfi wa Anatal Shaafi, la shifaa' 'illa Shiaa'uk, Shifa'al la youghadiru saqama

O Allah, Remove the Hardship, Oh Lord of Mankind, Grant cure, for You are the Healer, There is not Cure but from You, cure which leaves no illness behind
(while patting the sick person, recite)
[Sahih al-Bukhari]

***



?????? ?????? (?????? ???????) ?????? ????????? ?????? ???????????? ???? ????? ??? ????? ?? ???????? (? ????????

Bismillah (3 times)
A'udhu bi'izzatil-Lahi waqudratihi min sharri ma ajidu wa'ohadhir (7 times)

In the Name of Allah (3 times)
I seek Refuge in Exalted Power and Glory of Allah from that which I feel and fear (7 times)
[Muslim]

***



?????????? ?????????? ????????? ???????????? ????? ????????? ????????? ??? ???????? ?????????? ?????? ? ??? ???????????? ????? ???????? ?????????? ?????? ? ???? ????? ???????????? ?????????? ??? ????????? ?????????????? ? ???????????? ???????? ???????? ??? ???????? ??????????? ???????????? ????????? ??? ????????? ?????????? ? ???????????? ??????? ? ??? ???????? ???????????? ??????? ????? ? ??? ?????????? ? ???????????? ?????????? ?????? ?????????? ? ???????????? ?????? ????????? ?????? ????????? ? ???????????? ??????? ????????? ????? ???????? ??????????? ????? ????????? ??? ?????? ???????? ???????? ? ????? ??????? ? ????????

Allahumma bi-Ilmikal ghaiba wa qudratika 'alal-khalqi 'ahyini ma 'alimtal-hayaata khairan li, wa tawaffan idza'alimtal- wafata khairan li. Allahumma as'aluka khashyataka F? al-ghaybi wa ash-shah?dati, wa as'aluka Kalimata Al-haqqi f? ar-ri??, wa al-gha?abi wa as'aluka Al-Qa?da F? al-Faqri wa al-ghiná, Wa as'aluka na`?m?an L? Yanfadu Wa 'As'aluka Qurrata `Aynin L? Tanqa?i`u, wa as'aluka Ar-Ri??'a Ba`da Al-Qa??'i, wa as'aluka Barda al-ayshi Ba`da Al-Mawti, Wa as'aluka ladhdhata An-Naari 'Ilá Wajhika wa ash-shawqa Ilá Liq?'ika F? ghayri ?arr?'a Mu?irratin Wa L? fitnatin mu?illatin.


Our Lord, by Your Knowledge of the Unseen, and by Your Power over Your creation, grant me life so long as You know life to hold good for me, and grant me death when You know death to hold good for me. O Lord, I ask You to make me fear You in secret and in the open, I ask You to make me speak sincerely (the truth) at times of contentment and at times of anger, I ask You to make me be moderate (frugality) in poverty and in wealth, I ask You for a blessing that does not end, contentment that never ceases, and for acceptance of Your decree. I ask You for a good life after death, and I ask You for the joy of looking upon Your face and the longing to meet You, with no harmful adversity or misleading trial (fitnah).
[al-Nisai in al-Sunan, 3/55; al-Hakim, Sahih al-Jaami, 1301]

***



????? ?? ?????? ?????? ???? ? ??? ?? ????? ????? ?? ??? ????????? ??? ??? ???????

O Lord! Do not make me one of the damned, but be Merciful and Compassionate towards me, O the Finest of those Petitioned and the Finest of Bestowers.


---
There may be some mistakes in this presentation because the person who collected all these precious Dua's from various sources is just a human being and he/she can make mistakes...
Though, I try my level best to check all the mistakes and faults before posting... but I am also a human being and sometimes I may miss to correct some errors and I also can make mistakes... May Allah forgive me for the same... I request all of you, if you find some mistakes in my posts please forgive me and correct me if possible...  Jazak  Allahu Khairan!

May Allah Subhanuhu Wa Ta'ala guide all of us and help us to follow The "SIRATUL MUSTAQEEM" (AAMEEN)

----------


## raiazlan

JAZAK ALLAH Thanx for sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanksfor liking :Smile:

----------


## calvinshardy09

Wow, nice information given by all you. I never heard this kind of information before this. Your information really great. I like your information. It Will help people like me who are searching this kind of information.

----------

